# Opinions is this over feeding?



## jakekersley (Mar 25, 2013)

I have a 60g tank with the following.

1 x 7/8" oscar
1x 6" frontosa 
1x small pleco 
1x med sized ghost knife

I feed them a mixture of blood worms, pellets, beef heart, shrimp.

Currently I defrost 1 and a half cubes sometimes two. Every second day.

Would 1 cube be better or less than that? I want to avoid a nitrate problem.


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

I don't think you are over feeding your fish. I do think you are over stocked for a 60 gallon tank. That tank is big enough for the Oscar by itself, barely. I would lose the frontosa, it really shouldn't be kept with Oscars. 
The knife fish is going to get huge and probably should go back to pet store.

What is your water change schedule? I would be doing 2 large (75%) WC a week on that tank.

I feed my Oscars pretty heavy, but I am meticulous about doing WC every week with gravel vacuuming also.


----------



## jakekersley (Mar 25, 2013)

I've been told I can only keep one fish in my tank?
The oscar and front swim with each other 24/7 no one fights I ended up with these fish due to LFS information.

I was going to re home the black ghost knife and possibly the front.

I kinda was hoping that I could at least keep the green terror and oscar. Because I plan on keeping this tank and starting a reef tank


----------



## jakekersley (Mar 25, 2013)

I have 20 ppm nitrates after a week


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

Frontosa's and Oscars never mix in the wild, Differnet parts of the world, so I'm kinda against keeping them together in a aquarium.

20 ppm of nitrates is not too bad, its time for a WC though. Try to keep them under 10ppm.

The green terror will become a problem in time, much more territorial than an Oscar. How big is the GT?

See your PM


----------



## jakekersley (Mar 25, 2013)

Green terrors a little smaller than the oscar but neither are aggressive the bgk eats out of their mouth. My ex bought the frontosa and the bgk stupidly.


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

When the GT gets bigger, he will become more aggressive. Same with the Oscar. Oscars are very mellow until they reach about 8-9" then they are not so tolerant of others. GT are much more aggressive than oscars.
That's the problem with a 55 gallon tank. It's big enough for lots of fish, but not big enough for the more popular large cichlids. BGK will get large too, 18" I think.

You could probably get away with 2-3 silver dollars or maybe 4-5 giant danios. The Oscars probably can't catch them, but they add some movement to the tank.

Just remember... Water Changes, Water Changes, Water Changes. The best thing you can do for your tank is a WC every week or more if needed. Your nitrate levels will dictate how many and how much.

Reef tanks are great, just lots of work. I had one for about a year or so. Looked great just required almost daily maintenance. I gave it to my brother, who is a science teacher in HS, and it is still in his 
classroom. Great teaching aid. How long have you been keeping fish? Reef keeping is a whole new ballgame compared to FW tanks. Not trying to scare you, but just keeping it real. If doing a weekly water change is 
asking a lot, forget trying a reef tank.


----------



## jakekersley (Mar 25, 2013)

Frontosa and bgk are being re homed to a friend 

I've have freshwater for 3 years, never had any diseases or problems with various fish *touches wood*. I check water levels almost daily, i actually injoy water changes.

I have been researching Saltwater aquariums for over 6 months and have various information on my computer, I have a lot more information to study. Everything will be planned well ahead of time, I'm not impatient at all so I think I will be okay


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

Cool. Sounds like your planning ahead and doing everything right. Patience is a must in reef tanks, nothing good happens fast, though bad stuff happens much faster. RO/DI water is a must for reef tanks, otherwise algae will outgrow everything.

Good job on re-homing he two other fish, your O will be happier.


----------



## jakekersley (Mar 25, 2013)

Its weird the oscar and frontosa always next to each other like almost touching like the love each other. I will be getting a 90gph water system. The tank won't have a drop of water until I have everything ill ever need.


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

good luck with both tanks. Welcome to the money pit of reef tanks


----------



## jakekersley (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm thinking 6ftx30x30


----------



## jakekersley (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm switching my cichlid to pellets, but I don't see all fish getting fed, I've been told a teaspoon of pellets but that seems like under feeding, because not everyone gets fed....


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

Just dont feed pellets... Variety is the most important thing... I mix 2 quality pellets and mix that into my rotation of foods. Pellets should make up about half of what your Oscar eats.


----------

